# 12VDC Power Supplies



## 4wdsedan (Jun 15, 2006)

Looking for a good power supply. i will be running my charger and a few other things off of it. I am looking at getting a Turbo30 or 35 charger.... not sure what the "draw" would be from that alone. 

Let me know what brands and where to get the best deal you have seen. I have found several over priced places... nothing seems reasonable yet.

Thanks!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

really 4wdsedan, the cheapest I have found is the pro peak, 20 amp power supply, it is probably one of the best deals you will find out there, I have one that I use to power my duratrax ice, http://www.hobbypeople.net/gallery/158301.asp its like 59.99,
im telling you I dont think you will find a better deal,
Check it out,
Hope this helps,
CD


----------



## 4wdsedan (Jun 15, 2006)

So far that IS the best deal I have seen. Even the radio shack 25A was $99.99... thanks

Anyone else???? I will buy used too!


----------



## FBR (Oct 22, 2005)

that's gonna be pretty much the best bang for the buck out there i was searching for a second one myself and could find em a little cheaper but a lot worse on shipping so they came out to be more 
the ripmax also has a fairly small footprint which is nice plus with the bananna plugs you just use a distribution box and your set


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

4wdsedan said:


> So far that IS the best deal I have seen. Even the radio shack 25A was $99.99... thanks
> 
> Anyone else???? I will buy used too!


you should be able to find a used one very cheap, what elese I would do if I where you I would go under the wanted to buy section under hobby talk and post something there about you wanting a power supply,
Hope this helps,
CD


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

or If you want to be realy cheap you could be like me and use a computer power supply. I bought one off of a friend a few years back and it was nice because it is dressed up and painted with led fan. Also it is nice because it has 12v (only 8amps though  ) 5v and 3v that way I can power my lathe and fans around my pit. Its realy nice. I am still trying to reverse engeneer it so that I can figure out how to make it myself. If anyone has figured it out it shure would be nice it you cold tell me how to do it. If I figure it out I plan on having a detailed how to article in one of these threads.

Hope This Helps
Sean Scott


----------



## 4wdsedan (Jun 15, 2006)

CDW35 said:


> you should be able to find a used one very cheap, what elese I would do if I where you I would go under the wanted to buy section under hobby talk and post something there about you wanting a power supply,
> Hope this helps,
> CD


I did post under the WANTED section.... no one wants to sell one i guess. But the deal from a few posts ago actually sounds pretty good so far.


----------



## d4man (May 3, 2005)

I use this power supply from Radio Shack. I can power 3) LRP charges while charging at 5 amps (5 * 3 = 15)...In fact, I custom modded mine. I put 2 more banana jacks in the back of the power supply so I could keep things neat in my pit space....


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

the only bad thing d4man, its 79.99 for a 15 amp, the pro peak is a 20 amp power supply for 59.99!!!!, trust me its a good deal ( the cheapest I could find), 

hey 4wdsedan, just dont give up on the wanted to buy section, somebody should post something here before to long
hey darkscope001, my brother is in the process of making a "computer" power supply if I find anything out about it I will let you know,
hope this helps,
CD


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

I was looking over at rc mart and I happend to come acrost this http://www.rcmart.com/catalog/default.php?cPath=421_52_54 . it is a whole page of power supplies I was looking at some of the power supplies by I-power. They seem to be a very good deal. but I have no clue on the quality. But Soon when I get ready to buy a new power supply I think I am going to try one. So hopefully these will work for you or point you in the right direction because there are some other power supplies on that page. Also if anyone could tell me and 4wdsedan if these power supplies are any good It would be much apreceated


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## 4wdsedan (Jun 15, 2006)

I went with the pro peak deal .... http://www.hobbypeople.net/gallery/158301.asp 

Looked like it would do the job fine. I am kinda liking those I-Power units tho! Let me know about them when you try one out!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

4wdsedan said:


> I went with the pro peak deal .... http://www.hobbypeople.net/gallery/158301.asp
> 
> Looked like it would do the job fine. I am kinda liking those I-Power units tho! Let me know about them when you try one out!


trust me dude, its a good deal!!!


----------



## 4wdsedan (Jun 15, 2006)

Not only did I go ahead and pick up that PRO-PEAK deal.... 
But I found this unit as well. At work, not being used, got it for FREE!








Variable Up to 30VDC and up to 30A. Also has other ouputs as you can see.It IS kinda heavy, but will work if it is needed for backup. FOR FREE WHO WOULDN'T TAKE IT!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

4wdsedan said:


> Not only did I go ahead and pick up that PRO-PEAK deal....
> But I found this unit as well. At work, not being used, got it for FREE!
> 
> 
> ...


you hit the jackpot dude! lol, theres a local guy that carries one like that around everyhwere its a pain in the butt becasue It is so hevy, but it can power alot of stuff, good luck,


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

*Small and Powerful!!!!*

I bought a Pyramid PSV200 a few months ago and I love it! It's small, will power 2 chargers and my discharger [fans].

They sell on ebay everyday for $65.

20 amps. 13.8 volts. No bells or whistles. Just an on/off button and banana jacks in the back.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

www.rcbatteryclinic.com/ 
I was refered to this site after asking around for some specs for converting a computer power supply over for RC use... As of now I have all the parts to start the project...Just very little time to actually get started on it....


----------

